# Pinecone Folder and a Question



## paps (May 18, 2011)

This was an experiment to see how a cast pinecone would look in a knife handle. I'm not crazy about the color...it was supposed to be bronze but I messed up the mix. Decided to make a folding linerlock to put it on. Here's the specs on the knife:
Blade- ATS34 stainless steel; 2.375" tip to handle
Liners - jeweled titanium 
Backspacer -fileworked (vine) ATS34
Overall length 6.125"; 3.625" closed

Here's my question:

If I do this again, should I use silmar again for casting, or would alumilite be a better choice? I'm wondering which is tougher and will hold up better to use in a knife handle. 

Any responses or comments are appreciated and thanks for taking a look! -Phil


----------



## TomW (May 18, 2011)

My experience is that something cast in Alumilite is less susceptible to breaking if dropped...DAMHIKI...
Tom


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 18, 2011)

I don't care what you say... that's a fine looking knife..


----------



## ohiococonut (May 18, 2011)

That is really cool! I like it.


----------



## G1Pens (May 18, 2011)

If you don't like it, I can send you my address. I can keep it out of your sight 

I think it is awesome.


----------



## broitblat (May 18, 2011)

Pretty cool looking, but also a little creepy (almost looks like a giant bug cast in the handle 

  -Barry


----------



## PaulDoug (May 18, 2011)

I think that really turned out nice.  Fact, it is awesome.  You will get a lot of compliments on that in the knife world.


----------



## holmqer (May 18, 2011)

Alumilite can take a heck of a beating without chipping, I don't think the same is true for Silmar


----------



## Rangertrek (May 18, 2011)

I really like the color and look of those handles.  Eye catching!


----------



## clapiana (May 19, 2011)

That looks fantastic what a great piece that shows the whole cone

I agree creepy it reminds me of a parasite in an alien movie


----------



## paps (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words and feedback...much appreciated!


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 19, 2011)

I agree with everyone but you, It turned out really well.

AK


----------



## wolftat (May 19, 2011)

TomW said:


> My experience is that something cast in Alumilite is less susceptible to breaking if dropped...DAMHIKI...
> Tom


 It also doesn't shrink so it seems to be better for embedding objects.


----------

